# General > Sport >  Carter/Honyman Pair Second Time Winners of Bfest Pairs Championships

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Carter/Honyman Pair Second Time Winners of Bfest Pairs Championships*


The Blackstairs Lounge hosted a great weekend of 8 ball pool as fourteen teams battled it out for the fourth annual Bfest Pairs Championships.   Teams were drawn into two groups of seven, where two teams from each group would qualify for the semi final stage the next day.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

